# Mud pro vs brute force ? opinions wanted



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

my buddy wants a IRS , fuel injection and decent Kms . there is a 2010 mud pro with 3k only a scratch on the rear plastics looks mint got him down to $5000

or a 2009 brute thats snorkled and rad relocate 1400km $5400 . 2hours away . 


BUT whats everyones opinions on arctic cat. i really like kawsaki but dont know to much on the arctic cats 


hopefully can get a good discussion


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

I had a Brute and now have a Mud Pro. If you want a ton of power when you hit the throttle, go with the Brute. The Mud Pro is not going to blow you away with power, unless you get some clutch work done. The Brute will be the best bike on trails IMO. It has a more comfy seat and a better ride. But those are the only positives for the Brute that I found. I had nothing but problems with mine. From overheating to leaking seals, it was one thing after another. I bought a '11 Mud Pro and love it. Knock on wood, I haven't had a thing go wrong. the ground clearance is awesome. You can run 31's without a lift (but its close). Its been a tough, reliable bike so far, and has climbed out of things that the Brute wouldn't. But that's my comparison. As far as finding how-to's to work on either bike, this site is hands down the best to learn how to work on the Brute. I learned everything about working on the BF right here. And I haven't found a site like this that has the how to's like MIMB!


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Brute


----------



## Winnipeg-Roy (Mar 3, 2012)

1200 kms on the brute and never had a problem my bro with the mud pro has broke Axel's in under 900 km front axels also the mud pro has a dumb system for a arms the ball joints are on a pinch clamp and a threaded bolt that pinches the ball joint and after a while the bolt threads wear out and the lower a arm comes popping off this is what I have found the the artic cat mud pro but if you want a decent mud machine out of the box that's affordable the mud pro is the answer the can-am XMR is pricy but also comes snokeled and big tires and all the la de das they all have there issues


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Winnipeg-Roy said:


> 1200 kms on the brute and never had a problem my bro with the mud pro has broke Axel's in under 900 km front axels also the mud pro has a dumb system for a arms the ball joints are on a pinch clamp and a threaded bolt that pinches the ball joint and after a while the bolt threads wear out and the lower a arm comes popping off this is what I have found the the artic cat mud pro but if you want a decent mud machine out of the box that's affordable the mud pro is the answer the can-am XMR is pricy but also comes snokeled and big tires and all the la de das they all have there issues


Yes they ALL have there issues and been reading about a lot more can ham issues lately.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I've had my kitty for 6 years now and it's been an awsome bike. I have used mine to work with, trail ride, and race and have never even as much as broken an axle, still on my factories. That has alot to do with my thumb control though. No diff issues. No 4wd issues. No tie rod issues. No tranny issues. Wheel seals are the only high maintenence part, but they have new ones now that last ALOT longer. They are very tough bikes and have more ground clearance from the factory than any of the others, 2" lift and you can run 32's all day with no rubbing or turning problems.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

my 09 mud pro always had alot of electrical/ EFI / wiring problems.
It was just too unreliable to have a good weekend of fun with. lots of stalling out and quiting. lots of starting problems or lack of being able to start problems. the mudpro was very strong and fast off the line, as it was designed for mud racing. very strong drivetrain and axles. tons of ground clearance. the H1 motor and primary are very loud and sound like they need to be rebuilt or something, but that is just how those cats sound. Artic Cat is a very inovative comapany, but i just dont think their quality is all there. That being said , the 2011 BF750 i traded the non- working mudpro in on, ....blew a driveshaft seal on the first weekend run. 
mudpro- mud fun.....when they work.
brute- powerful , but more refined .


----------

